# Cut and Sew Full Dye Sublimation Print Companies



## thralldt

I am looking for a reliable full dye sublimation print company that does cut and sew full dye sublimation printing on performance fabrics, see motocross or paintball style jerseys. I am located in Phoenix, AZ. and would prefer a local printer but am open to contracting to printers in other states, a printer that does both large and small orders would be ideal.

Any input would be greatly appreciated, thank you for your time.

It would be great if this thread could become a reference area for others looking for similar if not the same type of services.


----------



## ringocat22

I'm looking for the same thing--I've got a client who is looking for moisture wicking polo shirts, printed all over in the Army digital camo print, and I can't find them anywhere. Pretty sure I'm going to have to have them specially made, and not sure where to start looking. Hopefully this thread will become a good resource!


----------



## DAGuide

thralldt said:


> I am looking for a reliable full dye sublimation print company that does cut and sew full dye sublimation printing on performance fabrics, see motocross or paintball style jerseys. I am located in Phoenix, AZ. and would prefer a local printer but am open to contracting to printers in other states, a printer that does both large and small orders would be ideal.


For some reason, I want to say that Mark (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/on-line-jerseys.html) is located in AZ. Not sure if he does contract work, but you might want to contact him.

Mark


----------



## ringocat22

Anyone on the east coast that does full dye sub cut & sew performance polo shirts?


----------



## rkymtnman

Good Luck. Spent a lot of time looking for this myself and just 3 days ago, I returned from a trip to Mainland China to source this need. Comfortable with my choice but would absolutely prefer an American made product. Will be watching this thread closely.

FWIW, there are a few stateside - none seemed to want my business and all were way overpriced, slow to respond, had turn around times in excess of the 10 week range.


----------



## ringocat22

rkymtnman said:


> Good Luck. Spent a lot of time looking for this myself and just 3 days ago, I returned from a trip to Mainland China to source this need. Comfortable with my choice but would absolutely prefer an American made product. Will be watching this thread closely.
> 
> FWIW, there are a few stateside - none seemed to want my business and all were way overpriced, slow to respond, had turn around times in excess of the 10 week range.



If they're taking longer than 10 weeks, they're sending them to China as well. Now would be an excellent time for the right person with the right equipment to start a custom print/cut/sew operation. I'd rather not order from China if possible, but it's looking more and more like that is going to be the case.


----------



## Riderz Ready

A little bit of advice on how to get a better response. Most of the cut and sew operations are running at or near capacity thus any new business especially wholesale is looked at very carefully. Cut and sew operations are contacted weekly by people hopeful to start their own apparel line, etc. In the years we have been operating I would estimate the number of people successful in launching their own apparel line is less than 5%. It is very expensive to help take on a wholesale account and to get it to the point where we can make money at wholesale pricing. A company like ours has to be able to justify the expense before taking on a wholesale project. First thing we look for right off the bat is does the person have a professional website? Amazing what you can learn by someones site alone. If a person is not to that point we and I assume most others will take a pass as again the cost are significant in time and money.


----------



## ringocat22

Riderz Ready said:


> A little bit of advice on how to get a better response. Most of the cut and sew operations are running at or near capacity thus any new business especially wholesale is looked at very carefully. Cut and sew operations are contacted weekly by people hopeful to start their own apparel line, etc. In the years we have been operating I would estimate the number of people successful in launching their own apparel line is less than 5%. It is very expensive to help take on a wholesale account and to get it to the point where we can make money at wholesale pricing. A company like ours has to be able to justify the expense before taking on a wholesale project. First thing we look for right off the bat is does the person have a professional website? Amazing what you can learn by someones site alone. If a person is not to that point we and I assume most others will take a pass as again the cost are significant in time and money.


Thanks very much for the reply! I can understand being wary of the upstart "I'm starting my own clothing line, it's gonna be awesome!!" folks. What about for established companies like myself, who have clients that need custom made shirts? In my case, I've got a new national marksmanship training center, and they want to outfit their staff in Army camo-print, moisture wicking polos. I'm expecting an initial order of about 144. Is this too small of a quantity to fool with? I think I can steer him somewhere else, if the quantity is too small for custom.


----------



## Riderz Ready

ringocat22 said:


> Thanks very much for the reply! I can understand being wary of the upstart "I'm starting my own clothing line, it's gonna be awesome!!" folks. What about for established companies like myself, who have clients that need custom made shirts? In my case, I've got a new national marksmanship training center, and they want to outfit their staff in Army camo-print, moisture wicking polos. I'm expecting an initial order of about 144. Is this too small of a quantity to fool with? I think I can steer him somewhere else, if the quantity is too small for custom.


I should have added another critical piece for wholesale pricing. Being that most of the cut and sew are at capacity they look for consistant business verses a one time shot. When you have to slot a 144 shirts at a wholesale price it becomes difficult as if you stop running your retail business just to print a one time order you can in fact lose money. That is why turnaround time can be long for wholesale projects although it should never go past a month. The last issue is the cost to make a polo shirt. Buttons, collars, fabric are all much more expensive than a standard "jersey" - probably close to double the cost thus once people here the price they tned to look at different alternatives.


----------



## thralldt

Riderz Ready said:


> I should have added another critical piece for wholesale pricing. Being that most of the cut and sew are at capacity they look for consistant business verses a one time shot. When you have to slot a 144 shirts at a wholesale price it becomes difficult as if you stop running your retail business just to print a one time order you can in fact lose money. That is why turnaround time can be long for wholesale projects although it should never go past a month. The last issue is the cost to make a polo shirt. Buttons, collars, fabric are all much more expensive than a standard "jersey" - probably close to double the cost thus once people here the price they tned to look at different alternatives.


So is Riderz Ready a reliable company that provides "full dye sublimation printing" and "cut and sew" to individuals, new customers, and/ or startup apparel companies?


----------



## D.Evo.

thralldt said:


> I am looking for a reliable full dye sublimation print company that does cut and sew full dye sublimation printing on performance fabrics, see motocross or paintball style jerseys. I am located in Phoenix, AZ. and would prefer a local printer but am open to contracting to printers in other states, a printer that does both large and small orders would be ideal.



Check with Source Custom if they can help.


----------



## softballover

we can now do full custom cut and sew dye sublimation message me for details 
dd_fot@Shaw.ca


----------



## selanac

Try these two sites: www.NaCutAndSew.com & www.Athletic-Uniforms.com Rich is a very good guy and will work with you. 

The Latter website is for Uniform Distributors. He doesn't have restrictions like other uniform companies. Things like a corner store or that you sell $1M a month. 

Tell him I sent you or PM me and I'll gather the info and put you together.


----------



## abmcdan

Stile industries in phoenix does a ton of this. Stileindustries.com


----------



## rjstyles

My company can do complete custom jerseys, shirts, whatever you may be looking for. Please private message me with what your looking for. I would be happy to try and help.


----------



## Riderz Ready

rjstyles said:


> My company can do complete custom jerseys, shirts, whatever you may be looking for. Please private message me with what your looking for. I would be happy to try and help.


One thread you ask about how much it cost to do cut and sew and this thread you do cut and sew? 

To anyone looking for a cut and sew vendor - - - first question to ask: Do you do the work in-house? There are not that many cut and sew shops. There are many people who offer cut and sew and simply farm it out to another person.


----------



## SORELLE

@ Mark - that's some very good info you have Mark. Enjoyed reading it and a lot of your other posts. I've been lurking here for some time and very much appreciate what I've learned.

I'm in the cut & sew biz myself but primarily for bags and such, and having read the information posted on this forum, I don't think I'm gonna rush into doing any of this on my side. It takes years (or time in general) and even though I have an immediate need for it, I think I'll be better off working with a sub for now.

Thanks again for all the great info.

Helm


----------



## Riderz Ready

SORELLE said:


> @ Mark - that's some very good info you have Mark. Enjoyed reading it and a lot of your other posts. I've been lurking here for some time and very much appreciate what I've learned.
> 
> I'm in the cut & sew biz myself but primarily for bags and such, and having read the information posted on this forum, I don't think I'm gonna rush into doing any of this on my side. It takes years (or time in general) and even though I have an immediate need for it, I think I'll be better off working with a sub for now.
> 
> Thanks again for all the great info.
> 
> Helm


 
What kid of bags? Duffle bags/sports bags by chance? If so contact me at mark@riderzready.com we may be interested in your work if you do wholesale.


----------



## SORELLE

Riderz Ready said:


> What kid of bags? Duffle bags/sports bags by chance? If so contact me at [email protected]riderzready.com we may be interested in your work if you do wholesale.


Mark, inbound. Thanks.

Helm


----------



## softballover

i also may be interested in sports bags

Don 

dd_fot@Shaw.ca


----------



## softballover

Ive also been doing some research on the companies mentioned earlier in this post and we can beat any price they have , hands down .... email for details

Don Dawson
West Coast Athletics
dd_fot[USER=2543]@Shaw[/USER].ca


----------



## Riderz Ready

Anyone interested in getting wholesale cut and sew work done feel free to contact us on what to look for in a company and the end product. If you are not experienced you can be in way over your head and get poor quality work. Over the years I have seen more than one pic posted on this site of cut and sew work people were ecstatic about yet if those products were going to an experienced client they would cringe with the poor workmanship and designs.

We sell artwork that happens to be a jersey, number plate, etc. Once you simply start selling jerseys, shirts, etc you are going to be hanging with the bottom feeders with low margins. Sell your creativity and you will prosper.

NOTE: This is NOT a solicition as we run at 100% and do not accept wholesale work.


----------



## JYA

Riderz Ready said:


> Anyone interested in getting wholesale cut and sew work done feel free to contact us on what to look for in a company and the end product. If you are not experienced you can be in way over your head and get poor quality work. Over the years I have seen more than one pic posted on this site of cut and sew work people were ecstatic about yet if those products were going to an experienced client they would cringe with the poor workmanship and designs.
> 
> *We sell artwork that happens to be a jersey, number plate, etc. Once you simply start selling jerseys, shirts, etc you are going to be hanging with the bottom feeders with low margins. Sell your creativity and you will prosper.*
> 
> NOTE: This is NOT a solicition as we run at 100% and do not accept wholesale work.


Mark, MUCH respect for saying this, even though it is probably what people don't want to hear/read. You are DEAD ON with this statement!

We're constantly asked by our clients if we have template designs for them to fill in the colors and add their logo. They're blown away when we tell them that their jersey is something that should be unique to their team and not a copy of someone elses. They look at me like I've grown horns until they see the final product and then you need to help lift their jaw up off the floor.


----------



## softballover

I agree, but we do not believe in overcharging people for "art" jerseys are jerseys t shirts are t shirts. my company offers the best quality garments at a very competitive price. We only provide the best materials and workmanship at a price ALL consumers can afford.

Don Dawson


----------



## Riderz Ready

JYA said:


> Mark, MUCH respect for saying this, even though it is probably what people don't want to hear/read. You are DEAD ON with this statement!
> 
> We're constantly asked by our clients if we have template designs for them to fill in the colors and add their logo. They're blown away when we tell them that their jersey is something that should be unique to their team and not a copy of someone elses. They look at me like I've grown horns until they see the final product and then you need to help lift their jaw up off the floor.


Boy have we been down the same "blank" template road. Some of the designs we would get back were so incredibly bad we would not print them. People do not understand that we do not design every jersey. They assume if Riderz Ready made the jersey they must have designed the jersey. This is why we work with a select few outside designers. You make a set of poorly designed jerseys and someone ask the team who did their jerseys they simply say the name of the company that made them. They never add in the fact that they did the design work not the company who made them thus now you are associated with a porrly designed jersey.

Every jersey is a walking advertisement. In our market the jersey is everything not only to the riders but the sponsors behind the team. I tell our potential customers that if they want a jersey go to ****'s Sportings Good and grab one. If they would like a professional apparel that reflects their team and their sponsors we are the company. Our goal is that every team we do jerseys for is asked at least ten times an event, "who did your jerseys". If a team is not asked about their jersey we have failed. Once you have accomplished this than not only do you get additional team business but you start to get the industries manufacture business which is where the real money lays.


----------



## Fulldye1

I can help you out with your issues. Shoot me a pm or email me to madstitch@Hotmail.com.


----------



## gymkhana

We do complete sublimation and cut and sew garments. Ping me privately for more information.


----------



## justinx34

www.justvisionit.com i know they do full dye sublimation on a variety of products including jerseys - full cut and sew


----------



## YourLogoGear

justinx34 said:


> www.justvisionit.com i know they do full dye sublimation on a variety of products including jerseys - full cut and sew


Do you know if they offer full bleed sublimation on polos?


----------



## DPendable

Following

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## LagunaLifestyle

We too are interested in finding a company to do Cut & Sew for our Performance Fishing Shirts. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## softballover

your inbox is full


----------



## gymkhana

Dear 

We specialise in sublimated garments. Please visit our website Gymkhana Sports | Sports in Colours and see our designs. We can discuss other things later.

Hoping to hear from you soon.

Regards

Amen


----------



## softballover

we manufacture everything in Canada take a look at our facebook at 
https://www.facebook.com/West-Coast-...?ref=bookmarks


----------



## olcsub

I am selling all of my gear, shutting down the shop, and moving for a new job in a couple of weeks but if you just want to test your print on your fabric we could do some test prints up to 39"x44". If I ever get to 15 posts I will have a full large format set up for sale. 

olcsublimation


----------



## DPendable

olcsub said:


> I am selling all of my gear, shutting down the shop, and moving for a new job in a couple of weeks but if you just want to test your print on your fabric we could do some test prints up to 39"x44". If I ever get to 15 posts I will have a full large format set up for sale.
> 
> olcsublimation


Where are you located? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## olcsub

DPendable said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> 
> 
> Portland OR
> 
> I just realized my inbox was full. I will send you a msg.


----------



## Evilspock

We do full sublimation and cut and sew.


----------



## splathead

:: Post moved to Referrals & Recommendations so feel free to offer your own services, which everyone seemed to be doing anyway.  ::​


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO

selanac said:


> Try these two sites: www.NaCutAndSew.com & www.Athletic-Uniforms.com Rich is a very good guy and will work with you.
> 
> The Latter website is for Uniform Distributors. He doesn't have restrictions like other uniform companies. Things like a corner store or that you sell $1M a month.
> 
> Tell him I sent you or PM me and I'll gather the info and put you together.


 The links are broken


----------

